# Ms Debbie P's 2007 Shop Tour and Inspection



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*We've Moved*



It's official, the tour has become a blog entry. More Jocks, more shops, more celebrity visitors. Coffee still allowed.
More to come.



Ms. Debbie P: The Star of the tour, humble despite all that fame has brought her and keen as mustard for the road.
Cast: You- More than a thousand internationally recognized woodworkers in support of Lumberjocks.
Crew:
Martin Sojka: Producer, Technical Services, Post-production support (The Man with the Lumberjocks plan.)
Douglas C. Bordner: Art Director, Tour Manager, Roadie, Copywriter, Gaffer, Best Boy, Key Grip, Pixel Wrangler.
Canadian Film Crew: Jenn Dietrich
American Film Crew & Copy Editor: Pamela A. Bordner

Thank you Napaman for the CyberToolShare on the backhoe. We're digging it!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah why don't I just look like a pro up there  
lol

my morning laugh and I didn't even have to do an Inspection!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This began here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/572,
moved to http://lumberjocks.com/topics/578 and now has a home in a more manageable format that won't break your scroll wheel. If you are new to the tour, look back over your shoulder at the previous entries, get up to date with the goofy references, disclaimer (no harm will come to volunteers, most of the gentle fun poked gets squarely aimed at Deb or myself), and the nearly incessant whining for *more volunteers* willing to allow us to "visit" your shop via Adobe Photoshop. It's designed to be fun for all, and a great way to meet some lumberjocks you have yet to meet, but will soon be considering friends.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tractor debbie…a little easier digging tool than you had in the Himalayas waaaay back…who woulda thunk--HUMOR can bring the world together! Debbie…I think this could really be a new career--AMBASSADOR of WOODWORKING…you could get a seat in the U.N.

How about this becoming a link via the e-mag? Thanks for the fun…by the way…Debbie…we are doing a back yard make-over…do you think you could drive over and dig out some roots with your new tractor…and then you could stay over for the picnic…

Thanks…by the way…the WINE is good locally (so I have heard)...


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a really great series, Doug.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one of our featured celebrities now. Hail Spid-tato man!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


re: the tractor - it was a rental. You'll have to talk to Martin about funds


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh I do have some pull with the eMag though…


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Deb! I have some earth work to do out amongst the treefarm (thinking about a 2 hole golf course) can I borrow that…..you can come and operate if you like….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah.. that's tempting!!
I'd get to see your gardens "up close and personal" 
if you pay for the transportation, I'll be there


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad Debbie and Dough are still touring. I would miss seeing them around the world.

It looks like Debbie is getting into the big toys now!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,
I apologize about the sparsity of tour posts of late. With the move to blogdom, I thought I would go to a weekly format, just so we would not have to endure "Ms Debbie P's 2007 Shop Tour and Inspection # 576890". Also the wife was beginning to get a bit leery about seeing me at the computer every morning when she woke up (I work 3-11). The sparsity also has a bit to do with a lack of volunteers. Maybe I should ask Martin to have all new workshop posts "sign" a waiver expressly allowing the tour visit! I have several really big tours in the works, though. so stay tuned. And there are the occasional appearance elsewhere on LJs. This one came up on Deb's visit with the publishers of Canadian Woodworking magazine. http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/MsDebbieP/blog/1468



There was a context for this outrage…really. You'd have to go see.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Radish said:


> *We've Moved*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is ok Doug, I can understand the change of pace. Of course, we may all have Tour withdrawals for awhile….


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Touring Tuesdays First Edition*

We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
http://www.philsville.co.uk/

The cognoscenti amongst us have been following Phillip's site for sometime. I just learned of it, and it's a bookmark now. Check out the coffin smoother he has posted. Sweet.

He has a Jack Black poster (the bourbon, not the film star) up on the shop wall. This for all the yanks with a Glenlivet poster their shop walls. I stick to Sugar-free Tang (The Astronaut's favorite!), but they make no posters for that.



Then it's south into the pas de Normandie and a *hard* right to the shop of *DocK16* in West Virginia, USA.
Housed in a barn on his property, it is ideal. I think Deb is giving him extra credit. It's lit like mid-day, has a built-in heater (major envy), a circulating air filtration system and station-served dust collector drops. Check out the first aid boxes (Beats hell out of sorting through the drawer of loose nails, biscuits and dowels, while bleeding, to find the last soggy band-aid). That and a whole stable of cool tools. I had to take a close look at the Grrriper™ push block on the table saw. Almost heaven, West Virginia.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


Very impressive shops indeed! 
Thanks Martin for funding the trip. Couldn't take the Bus across the big pond.

Both shops PASSED their inspections.

(Douglas, I really like your written assessments of the shops. Nicely done)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...



You heard the lady!

Invite us into your shops…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


Douglas, your logos are so well done. 
They looked good in my "scrapbook"


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


It's Adobe Illustrator. Love my Creative Suite2 more than my table saw.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


hahaha me too


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


Awesome shop, when I get mine finished DebbieP will have to come out and do an inspection ; )


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


Another couple of nice shops. Thanks for taking us along Debbie. And Douglas thanks for your interpretation from the French - Canadian.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


Tangks for the post Doug.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


Wow….envy isn't a good enough word.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


Doug - you said, "I stick to Sugar-free Tang (The Astronaut's favorite!), but they make no posters for that." "They" might not but I bet YOU could! Or, would that be some kind of copyright infringement?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


You know Dock16's and my shop have a lot in common. I have the same spindle sander and I think the window fan is the same.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


I felt the same way Bob, I'm pretty sure the one soggy band-aid in my drawer is the same brand that the Doc has in his wall kit. Oh yeah, we both have some Jorgensen "Pony" pipe clamps.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


DocK16 asked for a print resolution copy of his passed certificate. Go *here*

This is designed to print on tabloid paper (11×17). Take it to a copy center. Might I suggest a FedEx-Kinko's?
When trimmed in 1.5 inches on each short edge, it will fit a standard 11×14 inch frame.

No cheating. You have to be on your honor about this. If we tour, it's almost a lock you'll pass. I can only think of one poor schmoe that failed.

I can gin up some business cards (in my sleep, if need be) if anyone wants 'em.

Thanks Mot (and David) for the hidden link technology


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


((shivering == remembering the horrible ordeal with the extension cord))


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


Debbie! - ROTFL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


oh that's right - laugh at my trauma… laugh.. laugh. laugh

hehee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


Sorry if your downloads went awry. I moved the certificate to *Here*


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


this is such a great series!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


I agree Scott .. and it's getting better and better! 
I really like how Douglas has developed the tours. Brilliant.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Touring Tuesdays First Edition*
> 
> We cross the pond to Broadstone, Dorset, UK, and the shop of *Phillip Edwards*. Deb is again heartened by the presence of a fire-extinguisher, great organization and good lighting. I am completely agog in the presence of Phil's collection of wooden-bodied and moulding planes designed and built with his own hands (in addition to the one received from the hands of Krenov). Phil is no stranger to Photoshop himself, and has a justly famous website:
> http://www.philsville.co.uk/
> ...


It has been a great series so far, and getting better with each new tour.

So instead of a seal of approval, we have a thumb of approval from Debbie?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Tuesdays With Bob*

This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.



Deb is checking the posts of Bob's Lyptus and cedar gate. Say, look at that new pen there. I think it looks so natural with the clipboard. 
We start outside, because friends, that piece of Carver, Massachusetts *is* Bob's workshop. Tons of garden projects, excellent landscaping with his carpentered focal points on all sides. Did Bob help pick the summer challenge? If not it certainly falls into his strong suit. Check his project showcase.

And here's the thing. This tour isn't about things. It's about vision, and making the tools get there through will and patience. Sliding compound miter, 3HP cabinet saw? Nope. Grit and determination. Plenty.



Notice the Henry Disston chopsaw. I would be faint at about 2 inches into the timber. I did wander over into the left corner of the shot, where I heard, very faintly, that lathe singing softly to be reborn. I just know he will be a turner to turn heads once he gets finished with the refurbishment. Deb's looking in because with me there, and the new Grizzly bandsaw, it's a bit tight.

At the end of the day, after a fair hike about the gardens, Deb sits in the shade with a cuppa, catching her wind and tabulating the tally. No doubt about it. Bob's a shoe-in.



Bob, go pick up your certifcate


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


If your new to the tour, start at the beginning with the first in the blog series, and the Where in the World is Ms. DebbieP shots that began the whole thing. Links are on the first blog page.

As always, we are looking for LJs willing to let us showcase your shop. Send Deb or I a message and we'll set it up!
You can get your own swell certificate to mount on the shop wall.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


it's a good thing you were paying such close attention to all the tools, Douglas, 'cause I was a little distracted by the gardens!!

Douglas, this was your best presentation yet! You might just have to start over and redo some of the original visits… you know, in your spare time! 

Congratulations on the "Pass", Bob.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


Go Bob!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


Great Bob.

And Douglas, and how would it ever get done without MsDebbieP being so willing to travel.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


LOL…..How are my gates holding up Deb? I need to make sure my brother oils them once a year. Lots of frequent flyer miles on this trip…Maui to Mass.

I will prize my certificate always….definitely need to make a frame.

Great job Doug…my wife is still laughing at "gentleman tree farmer".


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


Whoops, the veil of illusion has lifted.
I should have done a bit more reading before launching into the ad-man's land of hyperbole and speculation. I'm pleased overall, if you are Bob. So in order to get the facts straight here is new hyperbole. 
"We start outside, because friends, that piece of Carver, Massachusetts and all points between Mass and Maui *are* Bob's workshop."

And what is this about our wives anyway? I certainly consider you to be a gentleman. Oh, well I'd rather have a strong wife than be married to some poodle-woman (not to offend those of you who are either married to a poodle-woman or have pet poodles).
I may need to retain an attorney by the time this blog is done.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


Gates are looking good… I'm not sure, though, if your brother's done his job this year or not…

Maui was a great place to begin the tour… from the beauty gate and then to your gardens.. I mean to your workshop haha


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


I'd represent you but I'd probably get conflicted out.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Lee. I appreciate it.

I'll try and keep the typical outrageous comments down so that you won't have to recuse yourself (maybe recuse only works as a descriptor for judges, prosecutors or jurors, and not defense attorneys - not sure).


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


I only wish that were my yard… I probably wouldn't get as much woodworking done though.

Did you look at the Maui house gardens online Deb? Just in case you missed it. Some interesting woodwork in there as well.

We love your outrageous comments Doug….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Bob*
> 
> This week we visit the shop and garden of Bob Babcock, the gentleman tree-farmer and Lumberjock of Carver, Mass.
> 
> ...


oh my. 
just shaking my head…. a whole other lifestyle.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Tuesdays With Lee*

This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger

Lee is a professional woodworker, inventor, entrepreneur, and a model Lumberjock. He has prepared several blog series including some very detailed entries on vacuum clamping, veneering, jigs and fixtures and tool-making. He maintains a website with a vast array of tutorials :
http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/

Here Deb takes the readings on a positioning jig to hold work steady during carving. That is one swell post he is working on. I liked the shelf *full* of routers behind it.



On to a view of Lee's innovative workbench. Although he didn't build the bench himself, it has undergone a Jesberger remake with the addition of a vacuum manifold that can detach from the bench when needed. With the boring of a hole through the bench and some individual hold-down plates for common tasks, Lee can clamp and work on production pieces without the interference of clamps or dogs impinging on the work surface (although he does seem to have a fair amount of handscrews and clamps, just to be on the safe side).



On to a long shot of the shop featuring Lee's brainchild
the Ezee-feed system, which allows one man to easily and safely cut sheet goods with accuracy. There are multiple incarnations of this device for the table saw and the shaper table. They all feature no bias feeding, nearly instant set up and fold-away storage. Perfect shop companion, won't talk to you while you have on your thinking cap or bind the blade while functioning as your side-feeder. I think Deb memorized the spec-sheets during our visit.



All this and tools, tools, tools in a well-lit, work-flow oriented environment. I think Lee is a shoe-in for the title of

"Mr Wizard of Lumberjocks" and his shop is a definite A+



Lee, go get your certificate


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


great shop and a pleasure to visit.

The measurement, in case you are interested was two little lines past the red 17. 
Some day I'll get those little lines figured out.

Routers and I aren't getting along right now and so I tried not to look at your collection. I didn't want my personal vendetta to influence your inspection results!

Congratulations on the "pass".


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Wow guys, spectacular!

Thanks so much. I'm just glad you didn't notice the rest of the routers. Could've pushed you over the edge!

The little lines are called smiggens. 4 smiggens = 1/4"

Thanks again;

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Great Pass Lee. Good visit Debbie. And Great narration Douglas.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Hey Karson;

It was touch and go for a while there!

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Deb, were those metric or imperial smiggens? 
And Lee, if there are eight lines per 1/4˝ those are "jots", right?
I won't even worry about the 16 lines per quarter inch. Can't read them with out glasses since I hit the big 5-O.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


ummmm metric?? the number was in red… haha

I'll be sure to remember the correct terminology the next time Rick and I are measuring something.
Rick: how long it is, Debbie?
Debbie: 17 and 1/4 plus 3 smiggens.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Congrats Lee on passing. I was kind of concerned when I saw that picture of Debbie checking out the table saw. I hear she has some feelings on table saws like the router.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


I'm from the South & have trouble with those Northern measurements. How many hairs to a smiggen?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


HAHAHA…Awesome! If Lee didn't pass, we're all in potential jeopardy!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


I don't have a vendetta against table saws-that's just plain fear!!! 
routers.. well that's a different story. They are evil.

Tom, I see you haven't recovered yet from your days of darkness. I miss the bright red symbol of hope.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Ah and no one expects the Spanish Inquisition…

Deb, maybe you should try your router in a table. Then we are back to plain ole rightly observed fear.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


"How many hairs to a smidgen?"

Too much fun.

Most times we deal with an RCH.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Alright Lee, I'll bite…what's a RCH (Royal Canadian Hair)?

I hope this isn't one of those "What does a doofus say? jokes. I'm a natural fall-guy.
(Alright I may have been born yesterday, but I've been downtown all afternoon)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


or now that the thought occurs to me, RCH=Real Close, However…
(the reality at the essence of Bordnerization).


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


it is in a table…..evil


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Hi Doug;

Not certain on the "jots" equivilent.

But the big 5-0 is quickly approaching for me also, and what I've noticed is every since my eyesight has gotten worse, they started making splinters smaller!

And some say GOD has no sense of humor.

I didn't bring up the subject of RCH, but I can tell you, your not even close.

There is also BCH

Another BCH

The R stands for red, the B can be either blonde, or black, so to be very accurate the color must be mentioned.

The H in the equation stands for hair. Now that's as far as I can take this, other than to say it referes to thickness or courseness of the measuring device.

Also, this form of measurement cannot be used in mixed gender companies.

I hope this clears it up for you!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Hey grave digger,

Not the expert, but I believe it's three hairs to a smiggen!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom,

But I understand it was on again, off again.LOL

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Doug,

You mean to say there are 16 lines in a 1/4 inch? Do you know what this means?

This means, not only are my eyes bad, but my memory is shot as well!

Uh Ooh… Good grief, what's next… Uh Ooh

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


lol don't worry Lee… by the time you find out, you will have forgotten  Huh? What?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing up the cryptic reference. 
Sawdust2 (also a Lee) might have to stay after class if Deb gets wind of this.

Jots are part of the "Jots and Tittle" measuring system, archaic middle English.
"For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled." Matt 5:18 KJV

And 64ths are something you'll have to do without soon, Lee (Jesberger), unless you have your readers on. It's a damn good thing we are woodworkers. I don't envy those machinist types, except the fact that our material changes dimension with the season. That probably would drive a metal worker insane.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


I have lumber that change dimension from the miter saw to the assembly table! Nice shop Lee.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


LOL, Dennis.

I'm surprised that our arms don't get longer as our eyes get weaker. Out about 3 feet things look great.

Great way to startle a senior (Oh, jeez how did I come to this pass - Now I'm a senior. Should have known the decline was upon me when the AARP trial membership showed up in the mail). Pop a piece of paper with written text within a foot of their visual field. You can almost hear the sound of the neck moving backwards at 60 miles per hour.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


stay after class?? huh? What?

(I am ignoring the cryptic conversation)


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Luckily my tape measure only has 16ths marked, otherwise I would not see them. The tablesaw does have 32nds, but its little marking arm is curved to magnify the lines so it is still visible. Otherwise, off come the glasses and I get within a couple of inches to see. Having been nearsighted all my life, dealing with this change in eyesight drives me crazy. Maybe it helped our ancestors out when they got older. Then again, 30 was once considered old age….


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


what's the term for 2 smiggens? I tend to work with those quite a bit. that and the odd "dirty hair"

nice space you got there Lee.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


A smiggen now that's funny!!! thanks for the laugh Lee!!! As for the shop well I am just jealous!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Lee*
> 
> This week Ms. Debbie P visits the shop of Lee A. Jesberger
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott and R.J.

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Tuesdays with Mot*

This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.



MsDebbieP likes the ambient dust filtration, the tight organization and the lighting. I was excited by the Cat5 cabling and shopcam. For a small shop, there are all the necessary tools and some very high-tech toys.

Mot has been experimenting with a lathe instruction series as part of the CyberSkillShare series (or *CSS*, not to be confused with Cascading Style Sheets for those web designers amongst us), and they have been quite informative. Even if you are a voracious reader, there is something that gels learning faster when there are pictures or video to refer to.

After some serious concern following a recent break-in, Mot has installed some not-so-common security features.



Even if you are in the Mission Impossible Unit, you should think twice before attempting to breech this perimeter. CyberToolShare by appointment only.

*The Many Faces of Mot*
Many of us have known Mot to favor his alter-ego "Spid-tato Man". He has branched out in recent days, and I wanted to ask him a bit about these alternate characters. Darth Tater represents his recent security concerns. We asked for and were granted a group portrait. He is working to see if R2-Potatoo can be utilized for tight camera work in the CSS series, but I was unable to find a Cat5 or bluetooth interface anywhere (and I looked as closely as decorum would permit). More will likely be revealed…



In sum total I think Optimash Prime (the character in the lower right corner of the group shot) has it right. It's thumbs up on the Inspection. Mot for a great shop, and sterling teaching efforts, go get your certificate.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Mot*
> 
> This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.
> 
> ...


Thanks to the entire Mot clan for a great visit.



We are *always* looking for more brave volunteers for the shop tour and inspection. Don't be shy. It won't hurt a bit.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Mot*
> 
> This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.
> 
> ...


yee-haw!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Mot*
> 
> This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.
> 
> ...


good job Mot. MsDebbie and Douglas


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Mot*
> 
> This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.
> 
> ...


Good job!!

Which one is Tom?

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Mot*
> 
> This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.
> 
> ...


Lee.. he's the one in the red spidey outfit.

Well written Douglas. 
It was indeed a fascinating visit and I left without a single laser burn, spider web, or extension cord wrapped around my neck!

Nice shop Tom.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Mot*
> 
> This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.
> 
> ...


Thats a great looking shop Mot.
I have the same mitresaw too.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Mot*
> 
> This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.
> 
> ...


Good shop and I wish I had someof your helpers. Can I borrow some?
The other Tom


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Mot*
> 
> This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.
> 
> ...


Nice job all….Tom, I hope they catch the S.O.B. and brand the word THIEF on his forehead. Maybe Darth can do the carving?


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Mot*
> 
> This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Mot*
> 
> This week it's a return to Mot's shop. Sure we visited Mot in the early days, before things got more organized. But that was a social call, and this is, after all the more serious matter of an inspection.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the inspeciton and tour, Debbie! My guys have been hard at work with the tech setup in the shop. Douglas. The Cat5 jack is above the window to the picture left in the SW corner of the shop. This is a the site of the shop cam with firewire and cat5. I'll have the monitor setup in the next week or so. Just back from vacation and about to clear the laser traps with my flame thrower.

Cheers!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*

We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.



The Gnarly Wood Shoppe is a man's shop (well actually two to three and a dog, according to the sign). From the taxidermy to the office art, it's pretty clear that this is a manly environment.
And this is what they make there.



*The über table and the über Thorsten side table.*



I've made jewelry boxes that took days to make that don't come up to that drawer. And that book-matched crotch-grained top, breadboard ends, pyramidal plugs…

Pretty safe to say it's masterwork.

Here Deb is judging the relative merits of wall-mounted antlers in the work environment.

Looks like a Rockwell International drill press, so probably 1971-1984, the Grandfather of present day Delta. Still doing an honest day's labor. The plumb bob collection, and the wonderful planes make it a working museum.



Next MsDebbie contemplates the intricacies of the centralized dust collection system, and records that there are adequate provisions for proper hydration in the workplace.



Both of us had the odd feeling of being watched…

When performing a thorough drawer-by-drawer inspection it's best to be fortified with a bracing cuppa.



Check out the two-man saws. I imagine there have been some board-stretching tales told around that stove.

Last but far from least there's the Foreman. Pretty easy going sort, smart as a whip too.



Great shop, Fellas! I ran out of room to feature the assembly/clamp storage table and the story about the latin inscriptions carved in the bottom of a table. Folks will just have to visit schroeder's home page. Believe me, Mr. Schroeder, you passed and how. Get your certificate.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


It sure felt like walking into a hunting camp - with that stove, and those antlers! 
(and the calendar of course… sheesh.. men!)

The shop definitely is efficient - just look at the creations made there!

Congrats on the "Pass". Keep those tables comin'


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


Nice shop with work in progress, too.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


It's another table - a whole other table. Yeah, that's the ticket…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


When I see great shops such as this, it turns me* green* with envy.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


That collection of drawknifes caught my eye. Sweet stuff…..Very nice Doug and Deb.

Hey…given the manly nature of it, I think Schroeder's shop is the perfect place to stage the Monty Python Lumberjock skit…..wink, wink, nudge, nudge, know what I mean, know what I mean.


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


lol … and what's wrong with a manly shop?

Guessin' ya wouldn't be impressed by my shop spittoon … or the fact I can hit it from anywhere in the shop!

Nice shop … thanks!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


I was cleaning out a storage area yesterday and found a brass flower pot that looks a lot like a spittoon.. I was wondering what to do with it


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong about a manly shop, wink wink nudge nudge, say no more! That's twice in a week I've drug that one out, now Karson, Mark and Joel where are those holiday snaps?.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


Doug:

They are in my camera and I don't have a way to download them while I'm still in KC. Do you have a spot for me to load them or do you want me to put them on Flickr at my site and I can give you the address.

It's http://www.flickr.com/photos/karson and I'm make a set for Marks picnic.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


Good work Douglas and Debbie!

Great shop!

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


Who has more fun than MsDebbie?


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


To Fun! - I hadn't told Cronk that Debbie was touring - he saw it here first and asked me today when tha hell was Debbie and Doug at the shop! - once I explained it to him we had a good laugh Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


It was our distinct pleasure to visit!

*And we want to visit you too, Mr. (Ms. and Mrs.) International Woodworking Lumberjock! Be the first one on your block to earn the free Shop Certificate of Visitedness and Excellence. It's as easy as having your workshop photos posted here on Lumberjocks. The rest is all done with Magic, and you can even nap right through it! Just drop me a message.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Schroeder (and company)*
> 
> We are off to Oregon to visit Schroeder's shop.
> 
> ...


lol that's funny.

did you tell him that he has to quit snoozing - he's missing all the fun??!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*

Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
"In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them 
was ever found. Owyhee is an old spelling for Hawaii." As Tom put it, "So… I guess us buckaroos in this neck of the woods can wear them flowerdy High-wayan shirts if we want!!!" I think I'd pay good money just to see that!

Here is a shot in from the front door



Good lighting. Check. Nice big cabinet saw, planer (there's a big orange jointer tucked away down there, too)
I like that B.O.S.S. spindle sander down there. Tom has just finished an outfeed table for the saw as well as this massive workbench. Gotta build a station for that Oscillator, too!



Plenty of dog holes to manage large stock. Wait till you get a load of the handplanes he'll use here,



Beautiful storage for this arsenal…Check! Kreg jig, Check!

Next it's to the sheet stock storage and another venerable woodworking partner "Big Green". It's a Delta from just this side of the Rockwell era.



and why you ask would Tom need to remind someone to use this saw for wood only?

Because tucked away in another part of the shop is the leather room… (no lewd thoughts allowed here, boys)



I could smell the Fiebing dyes before we were 10 feet away. My Grandmother was the repair and gold-leaf lady in an old-fashion luggage and tack shop in Topeka, Kansas when I was growing up. I had the run of the place as a kid, and this was like old home week.

I had to steer Deb away from this little nook. Extension cords…sheesh…gotta watch 'em like a hawk.


This is the thing… the perfect marriage of saddle work and woodwork. Check this out! Absolutely unique and beautiful.



Wow. This shop and it's owners pass the inspection. Thanks for the invite, Tom. Get your certificate.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


oh yah.. I was in heaven!!! One of my artistic dreams is to mesh my hobbies together, either with wood and photography or wood and leather. And here I was surrounded by all those hides and leather works.. ooooooo ((drooling)). Good think you kept me away from the electrical cords and such, Douglas - cause drool and electricity just don't mix!!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


Very cool shop. Interesting combination, leather and wood.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


Doug and Debbie, Thanks for dropping by. Too bad you couldn't stay for some of Carleen's great apple pie. By the way Doug, I've got that Delta spindle sander trained to jump up on the big work bench when I tell it to.
Saves my back.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


Hi Doug and Debbie, and Tom

Poor Debie, all that traveling around, she must be beat. Too bad we didn't get to see her riding a horse with Tom.

Great Space to "PLAY"

As usual Doug, you travel arrangements are terrific!

Lee


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


Wow…what a great shop Thomas.

You know just when I think I'm OK with my little shop I get shop envy again…....

Nice job Doug and Deb.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


With all those frequent flyer miles Debbie is piling up, she should be taking a vacation in the south seas during winter.

Nice work Debbie and Doug.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


yah, I sure do appreciate Doug's efforts and the great idea he had, starting all this off. And to think, it all began with a silly and brave moment in front of a camera!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


Man, I'm enjoying these visits!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


Tom,
Can I send my Performax 10-20 out your way? If you could bust it to hopping down (and sweeping up) when it's time to spray the waterbourne lacquer, and then jumping back up, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


Great shop Tom and Thanks Douglas and Debbie for the tour.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


Send 'er out here Doug, I'll take a crack at anything!!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays with Thos. Angle*
> 
> Off we go to the shop of Thomas Angle and his wife Carleen, in Jordan Valley, Oregon. Here he operates two businesses, Owyhee Design and Thos. Angle Saddlery. I asked Tom about the name of the wood business Owyhee. Named after the local mountains and river that brace his property, Owyhee when sounded out takes on a different slant.
> "In about 1812? Peter Skene Ogden came down the Snake River with a trapping brigade from the Hudson' Bay Company post at Vancouver, Washington. He had two or three Hawaiians with him who were trappers. He sent them up an unnamed river that emptied into the Snake. The "Owyhees" never came back and no trace of them
> ...


Looks great in there! I can smell the leather from the other room.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Tuesdays With Mark Decou*

This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.

And contemplative is a natural adjective for Mark. He has done much to share the triumphs and pitfalls of running a one man shop, from the business challenges, to marketing, and the philosophies that guide his work. His work runs the gamut from small hand-carved gift items to huge natural-edged tables. He has a full suite of Mission style furniture and has done most of the traditional furnishings for a nearby Catholic church.



Here Debbie charges up for the inspection with a cup of tea. We both were knocked out by the 12˝ jointer. Never seen one that large in person before. And yet it was no match for the tables mentioned above. Mark got huge safety points too, with the wall-mounted First Aid Kit and the fire extinguisher. I voted for an extra points for having a three-ring binder punch available in the work zone and a huge shelf full of reference materials. We both were enjoying the newly installed air conditioner. Didn't want to think about working or even inspecting in 120°F heat.

And how do you joint a big log section? Here is one of Mark's answers - a router fixture. This is the small one.



Check out the big one.

Then Deb has to resort to mental math to calculate the total of the various clamps available. Answer: You can never have too many.



Mark gets points for ambient air filtration and hearing protection. I'm liking the Delta belt/disk sander. We both liked the kid's art wall.



Great shop Mark! You passed with flying colors.



Thank you for sharing your thoughts and views, and the diversity of your talents. Make sure and visit Mark's website.
Mark go get your Shop Tour Certificate, suitable for posting on the finest website!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


Hi Marc;

Sure is alot of wasted space in that shop! Have you ever heard the term "free floating"?

That's where you simply lay the item in mid air, and it stays there, until your'e ready to use it again.

I haven't perfected it yet, but when I do I'll send you an email! (so far it keeps falling on the floor).

Great job to Doug and Ms. Debbie.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


I was really impressed, Mark. A glorious place to do such glorious work as you do. 
(Love the wall of art work).

Well written, once again, Douglas. You are doing a wonderful job!!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


Great shop Mark. MsDebbie, you still look just as cute as you did at my place. Great job gang.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


why thanks Thos. It must be all this fine living I've been doing  You know, 5 star hotels (oops.. don't tell Martin - he thinks I'm staying at the cheap motels)


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


Nice stuff Mark. Nice to see where the magic happens.

You must be getting tired Deb. Great job Doug.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


Mark: Great shop, I enjoyed the visit. Douglas thanks for assembling every together. And Debbie thanks for showing up at the picnic and staying around for the visit.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Martin. 
I stayed at the Pixel Inn in Council Grove. Cost: zero dollars. Getting a look at Mark's shop: Priceless.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


Tired? me?? no way.. this is just way too exciting and too much fun 

Who's next???? !!!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


As my buddy Dorje would say, "Yee haw!" 
We are both psyched to tour *your facility* be it the size of a football field or a one car stall. Send me an e-mail and we will tour it up right. Plus it's a great impetus for cleaning and organization (Trust me, I need all the impetus I can get!).

Lee,
When you get that free-floating doohickey up and running let me know. Till then I'll keep the fatigue mats in front of the bench.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


man, what a mess that place looks like. I stumbled onto this blog, but following back referring page hits on my website. I guess I missed your visit Debbie, but glad you found your way in. What a great bit of photo editing you are doing Douglas, I'm amazed. And how great Debbie is doing by posing in just the right way, makes a fun blog and story…...despite the mess. I sure need more space. Good thing you didn't find your way inside the old barn where all of the extra stuff and wood is stored. whew.

thanks for stopping in,
Mark


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


sorry, double post.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


I didn't notice the mess-too busy looking out for dangling extension cords I guess


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


Mess? It is a working shop.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With Mark Decou*
> 
> This week's visit is to the shop of Mark Decou in the scenic Flint Hills of Kansas. I grew up in Kansas, and fished and hunted on "the old home place" not far from Mark's neck of the woods. Big sky, broad vistas, rolling prairie hills with flint and limestone outcrops, farmsteads with Osage Orange hedgerows and babbling creeks. Plenty of serene space to contemplate the meaning of one's existence.
> 
> ...


Mark,
You can blame Karson. He let us in when you were not looking.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Labor Day Tuesday with Robb*

In the interest of furthering an appreciation of Geography, and all it's nuances (Heads up, prospective Beauty Queens!) we are traveling north of Deb's home turf to the shop of *Robb*. Robb is starting his third week as a Lumberjock, and extended an invitation to visit his shop. Where would it be, you ask? On some frozen tundra, near the Arctic circle?
No it's in the U.S.A., in beautiful Holland, Michigan. Robb and his wife live on a farm property and his shop space occupies a post and beam constructed barn.



A peek through the front and straight through to the backdoor highlights the air flow properties of his shop. Roll open the doors for the best lighting. No need to worry about HEPA filtration and micro-dust build up. Let the wind blow.



The shop is unheated, and has one 110v outlet. So Deb and I spoke on the way over to the Inspection, just to clarify Robb's predicament, and with a little reasoning together, managed to come up with an allowance for the necessity of extension cords. With a jointer, planer, table saw, router table, dust collector and a shop radio, Robb stays busy moving the power to the machines in use. Deb's only admontion…don't overload those circuits, Robb.
And watch your footing!



Robb has built some nice shop fixtures, including this router table and wood storage. On a previous project, Robb was able to justify the purchase of a dandy planer. I look at that collection of billet stock, and my inner voice says "Robb needs a lathe." Maybe we can help him come up with a Christmas project for the Missus that involves a lot of spindles and maybe a gallery rail. That's the ticket!



Necessity is the mother of invention, and a sale on DeStaCo clamps at 50¢ a go engendered the creation of Robb's clamping station. Pretty cool.



All in all the shop is a winner (I loved the neighbors - a family of barn swallows).



Thanks for the invitation, Robb. Go get your *certificate*.
Oh, and work fast, there's a fall chill in the air, and Christmas is right around the corner…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Labor Day Tuesday with Robb*
> 
> In the interest of furthering an appreciation of Geography, and all it's nuances (Heads up, prospective Beauty Queens!) we are traveling north of Deb's home turf to the shop of *Robb*. Robb is starting his third week as a Lumberjock, and extended an invitation to visit his shop. Where would it be, you ask? On some frozen tundra, near the Arctic circle?
> No it's in the U.S.A., in beautiful Holland, Michigan. Robb and his wife live on a farm property and his shop space occupies a post and beam constructed barn.
> ...


Great tour and thanks Debbie and Douglas.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Labor Day Tuesday with Robb*
> 
> In the interest of furthering an appreciation of Geography, and all it's nuances (Heads up, prospective Beauty Queens!) we are traveling north of Deb's home turf to the shop of *Robb*. Robb is starting his third week as a Lumberjock, and extended an invitation to visit his shop. Where would it be, you ask? On some frozen tundra, near the Arctic circle?
> No it's in the U.S.A., in beautiful Holland, Michigan. Robb and his wife live on a farm property and his shop space occupies a post and beam constructed barn.
> ...


Still looking for brave volunteers like Robb, those willing to bear the close scrutiny of our fearless Ms. Executive Director of Inspections, Ms. Debbie P. Your chance at fame and internet glory, and a swell certificate can be only an e-mail away. *Act today!* Send me a message and Deb and I will jump in the inspection bus and beat a path to your door. Maybe someplace warm as the autumnal chills advance…but really any place will do.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Labor Day Tuesday with Robb*
> 
> In the interest of furthering an appreciation of Geography, and all it's nuances (Heads up, prospective Beauty Queens!) we are traveling north of Deb's home turf to the shop of *Robb*. Robb is starting his third week as a Lumberjock, and extended an invitation to visit his shop. Where would it be, you ask? On some frozen tundra, near the Arctic circle?
> No it's in the U.S.A., in beautiful Holland, Michigan. Robb and his wife live on a farm property and his shop space occupies a post and beam constructed barn.
> ...


Atta boy, girl?? boy?????................thanx


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Labor Day Tuesday with Robb*
> 
> In the interest of furthering an appreciation of Geography, and all it's nuances (Heads up, prospective Beauty Queens!) we are traveling north of Deb's home turf to the shop of *Robb*. Robb is starting his third week as a Lumberjock, and extended an invitation to visit his shop. Where would it be, you ask? On some frozen tundra, near the Arctic circle?
> No it's in the U.S.A., in beautiful Holland, Michigan. Robb and his wife live on a farm property and his shop space occupies a post and beam constructed barn.
> ...


that was an interesting trip as I headed south to go to the States and ended up going NORTH to the shop!!



Great visit . I was a little worried about those extension cords.. but I survived







phew


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Labor Day Tuesday with Robb*
> 
> In the interest of furthering an appreciation of Geography, and all it's nuances (Heads up, prospective Beauty Queens!) we are traveling north of Deb's home turf to the shop of *Robb*. Robb is starting his third week as a Lumberjock, and extended an invitation to visit his shop. Where would it be, you ask? On some frozen tundra, near the Arctic circle?
> No it's in the U.S.A., in beautiful Holland, Michigan. Robb and his wife live on a farm property and his shop space occupies a post and beam constructed barn.
> ...


I'm glad you had your passport!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Labor Day Tuesday with Robb*
> 
> In the interest of furthering an appreciation of Geography, and all it's nuances (Heads up, prospective Beauty Queens!) we are traveling north of Deb's home turf to the shop of *Robb*. Robb is starting his third week as a Lumberjock, and extended an invitation to visit his shop. Where would it be, you ask? On some frozen tundra, near the Arctic circle?
> No it's in the U.S.A., in beautiful Holland, Michigan. Robb and his wife live on a farm property and his shop space occupies a post and beam constructed barn.
> ...


with this "job", Tom, a passport is a "must have" - I just never know where I'll be going next. 
(actually - hahah I never know until I see it here at LJ.com!) haha


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Labor Day Tuesday with Robb*
> 
> In the interest of furthering an appreciation of Geography, and all it's nuances (Heads up, prospective Beauty Queens!) we are traveling north of Deb's home turf to the shop of *Robb*. Robb is starting his third week as a Lumberjock, and extended an invitation to visit his shop. Where would it be, you ask? On some frozen tundra, near the Arctic circle?
> No it's in the U.S.A., in beautiful Holland, Michigan. Robb and his wife live on a farm property and his shop space occupies a post and beam constructed barn.
> ...


Great job guys!

I'll bet he doesn't leave those doors open in the wintertime, (from september to july)

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Labor Day Tuesday with Robb*
> 
> In the interest of furthering an appreciation of Geography, and all it's nuances (Heads up, prospective Beauty Queens!) we are traveling north of Deb's home turf to the shop of *Robb*. Robb is starting his third week as a Lumberjock, and extended an invitation to visit his shop. Where would it be, you ask? On some frozen tundra, near the Arctic circle?
> No it's in the U.S.A., in beautiful Holland, Michigan. Robb and his wife live on a farm property and his shop space occupies a post and beam constructed barn.
> ...


Mot-
Odd that you showed up, I was contemplating recommending the boxless sneak for Robb to get a new lathe, but I'm sure you could see a truck coming for a country mile on the farm, so I thought better of it and recommended the wifely project ploy.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Tuesdays With OKAlbert*

We are off to the shop of OKAlbert in Bartlesville, OK, USA, and therefore off to the engaging blog of a Man's Journey to find roots and a shop he can call his own.



You'll have to read how Albert (He's French-Canadian, don't ya know) got here, and it's a tale. But once we got here, Deb had to tour the acreage on the ATV, and wash away the dust with some tea (she has a service, including a tea cozy in a special rattan traveling bag - so cool).

I liked the saw clock. A standard.



Inside. Whoo Boy! This is a great and well-lit shop. All this gold, I thought we were at Marc Spagnuolo's. The AC's not bad, heater looks good. And the Dorm fridge is A-1 (Although I had to stifle a slight feeling of horror, as when working my way through college in the summer of '74 I cleaned several hundred of these at a women's dorm at the University of Kansas - ehhwwww!). But it's not all Tea and Skittles on this tour.



There's serious measuring to be done. Wheels coplanar? Check. Had to think of USCJeff at this point.

And on the way out a view of one lucky man's home away from home. And two things that ignite envy in our friend Bob Babcock.



That tractor, and in the far right highlight, one of Albert's Llama (or is it Llamas?). Deb liked the opportunity to feel the bite of the axe again. We all had a great time. You got a winner there Albert. Your certificate awaits.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With OKAlbert*
> 
> We are off to the shop of OKAlbert in Bartlesville, OK, USA, and therefore off to the engaging blog of a Man's Journey to find roots and a shop he can call his own.
> 
> ...


oh yes.. can't leave home without some black licorice tea.

I was really excited to see the famous radial arm saw - and the rest of the loot from the auction! 
I also have to comment on the bright room. NICE !!!

(Again, well-written, Douglas)


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With OKAlbert*
> 
> We are off to the shop of OKAlbert in Bartlesville, OK, USA, and therefore off to the engaging blog of a Man's Journey to find roots and a shop he can call his own.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys and Gal;

You dunn good!

Lee

Ps. nice shop!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With OKAlbert*
> 
> We are off to the shop of OKAlbert in Bartlesville, OK, USA, and therefore off to the engaging blog of a Man's Journey to find roots and a shop he can call his own.
> 
> ...


That is a kick ass shop. Loaded with Powermatic., two garage bays and a huge shop area..I'm so jeaoulos I can barely type!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With OKAlbert*
> 
> We are off to the shop of OKAlbert in Bartlesville, OK, USA, and therefore off to the engaging blog of a Man's Journey to find roots and a shop he can call his own.
> 
> ...


good job, Guys. OOPs and girls. (sorry Deb)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With OKAlbert*
> 
> We are off to the shop of OKAlbert in Bartlesville, OK, USA, and therefore off to the engaging blog of a Man's Journey to find roots and a shop he can call his own.
> 
> ...


that's ok THos. I always think of "guys" as a generic term.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With OKAlbert*
> 
> We are off to the shop of OKAlbert in Bartlesville, OK, USA, and therefore off to the engaging blog of a Man's Journey to find roots and a shop he can call his own.
> 
> ...


Great tour. Thanks Deb and Doug, and Albert for leaving the light on.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With OKAlbert*
> 
> We are off to the shop of OKAlbert in Bartlesville, OK, USA, and therefore off to the engaging blog of a Man's Journey to find roots and a shop he can call his own.
> 
> ...


Friday is here, Tuesday is faintly visible over the horizon.
Time again for the *frantic call for volunteers* willing to be featured in the 2007 Shop Tour and inspection.
Share your shop and get a certificate suitable for framing. All you have to do is post your workshop photos, and send me a message. Through the magic of Adobe Photoshop, Deb and I will visit, and the world will see the place you use to create your showpieces.
Hope you'll consider it…


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Tuesdays With OKAlbert*
> 
> We are off to the shop of OKAlbert in Bartlesville, OK, USA, and therefore off to the engaging blog of a Man's Journey to find roots and a shop he can call his own.
> 
> ...


It's really interesting to me to see how other folks store things - tools, lumber, etc.

I'm particularly glad to see the people are using a lot of light in the shop. The older I get the more I appreciate the availability. I remember my Dad's shop out in a cold barn in winter and sweltering barn in summer with an 8" Craftsman table saw and light bulbs hanging from the ceiling. Then a basement shop that had little space and only had space specific lighting over the workbench and RAS. But it was s shop where we built stuff.

Thanks, "guys"


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*

This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.

Here he is at the beginning with our founder and several of the other original members, presenting the plan for the site to the Governing Body of the Internet.



But it's back to the shop tour. Karson has packed a lot of equipment into his shop, so it's a tight fit. But I doubt there many tools here that aren't well used and well cared for. Here Deb inspects his Table Saw blade guard and dust extractor set up. I was very interested to get a load of the Incra system that serves the saw and the adjacent router table. I have a Incra Ultra on my router table, and would be lost without it. This is it's big brother, and it's a beauty.



Over at the bandsaw, Karson gets points for having magnetic feather boards at the ready. I forgot to ask him if the fence is stock with the saw or and after-market addition. It is tall and it's solid.



Down to my favorite aspect of this gentleman's shop. Check out the hardware bins. The same kind I have been known to lurk around for hours at the hardware store. Everything's there and where it can be found. No need for the sixty mile-per-hour dash to the Big-Box store on Sunday night before they lock the doors. The replacement widget is right there!



So for a great shop; for welcoming so many of us on our first posting to Lumberjocks, for offering sage advice and well-tempered comments to all and for being a member of a local guild with a ton of philanthropic projects, it's hats off to Karson Morrison. You pass the tour and you raise the bar for all of us.



I invite you to receive your well earned certificate.


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


Way to go, Karson! Was that powdered wig itchy? Oh wait, that's no wig!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


I can't see the pix : (

great writeup - again.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


But, but they are right there!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


they've come and gone, this morning. Photobucket was having some troubles but it seems to be fixed now


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


I'll bet ol' Al is proud of our boys and the stewarship they've shown over his invention. He's left it to us and now is on his way to re-invent the environment. Good job Douglas and Debbie.
Tom

Karson I like your saw. Is it an Oliver, about a 14 inch? I keep looking at them when they come up for sale. It is a great shop.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


Thomas: It's a Fay-Egan a 16" er with a 5HP 3-phase power. I use a phase converter ans so I only get about 3.5hp at the motor. But it never slows down for anything.

The motor shaft is the blade arbor so it only cuts shy of 4" deep

Some more pictures are here


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


The fence is an after market from a Canadian gentleman that was at one of the wood show. I've got a third tube but seldom put it on because you can't get the bearings in close to the tube.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


There's a hole in your photobucket dear Liza, dear Liza…

Karson, thanks for the details. Direct drive saw! Wow. Left or right tilt, and how deep does it cut at 45° (forgot to get the details)? If you need to cut 4×4s Bob Babcock has the rig…


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


Cool shop, Karson! Congrats on the pass!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


Hi Karson,

Nothing like a nice toy box. With nice toys in it.

Congrats on the pass, I know how tough Ms. debbie can be!

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


just doin' my job, Lee.. just doin' my job.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


It was tough on the pass. I worked 2 weeks to clean up the shop. and make the path more than one foot wide through the shop. I now have a 10' X 15' space in the middle to move around in.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


Watch out, Karson. I know from experience that there is an army of not-quite-small-enough-to-toss offcuts waiting on the flank to invade the newly reclaimed shop space (as well as some forward-observer extension cords coiled like rattlers, ready to strike). Just ask Deb about that…

Now's a good time to make the weekly call for shop visit volunteers. All you have to do is post your workshop and send me a message. *No one will call and double your money back if not satisfied* (it's a free service, so once again the large print giveth and the small print taketh away). But you do get the high-quality certificate, suitable for framing at the successful completion of your tour. Plus as Karson can attest it's a great impetus for a cleanup, and a fresh look at your shop's organization…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special - Tribute Tour of Karson's Shop*
> 
> This week it's a repeat visit to Karson's shop. You may remember that Debbie visited Karson's long ago in the early forum version of the tour, exhibiting her mountain goat-like scaling abilities while inspecting Karson's incredible collection of lumber. This tour is a recognition of Karson's contributions to Lumberjocks. Yes, Karson was one of the pioneer members of LJs, with nearly 500 days of membership logged.
> 
> ...


and I love the travelling


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*

This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say: 
"Honestly I would have to say at first was to get rid of a problem house and neighbor. As time went on I fell in love with the house. I had it sold previously to a Buddie and it never materialized. I am grateful for that.

What got me interested in blogging was the encouragement I got from the other lumberjocks. I am not a writer nor had ever done anything like that before. Several Lumberjocks encouraged me to tell the story behind all the mission furniture I had displayed in the project sections. I also started the blog to began a healing process with myself with regards to having lost the use of my one hand. I wrote the blog in hopes it would not only help me heal but offer hope to others with permanent disabilities or handicaps."

There are before pictures of the house in Dusty's first entry in the series and pictures all the way through to the final chapter. Along the way we have been treated to a view of some of the finest Mission Furniture and Stain Glass (the entry about Dusty's stained glass classes is one of my favorites) out there. And the writing is highly enjoyable as well. I have tried to blog a simple project, one of my jewelry boxes. I boogered it up so many times amongst the picture taking and became so frustrated that I bagged the undertaking that same afternoon. This gentleman has shown remarkable fortitude and considerable skill in both the construction of the house and it's furnishing as well as the art of the blog.

Here is Deb on the back lawn as we arrived to begin the tour.



I was just as excited to have been invited to participate. Being on the other side of the shot has the distinct benefit of sparing you the vision of me airborne. 'Tis not a pleasant sight.

Deb is always game to investigate mixed media projects. I think she was agog at the sight of Dusty's glass supplies.



Here she looks at the schematic of a window in progress. Shop points were awarded for organization, great lighting and the presence of a shop fire extinguisher.



After a tour of the house, with every room crowned with fine furniture and stained glass, MsDebbieP relaxes in the Great Room Home Theater.



Popcorn anyone?

So in closing, we salute you, Dusty. Your perseverance, talent, humor and humility are well noted. Your shop, home and blog are winners, to say the least.



We have your certificate ready.
*Thank you* for sharing this labor of love.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*
> 
> This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
> I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say:
> ...


Great job to all involved.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*
> 
> This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
> I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say:
> ...


I was so excited to not only here that we were going to get a tour of the famous house but to actually step foot on the property!!! What a moment!

I am and always will be one of your biggest fans, Dusty. You are an angel on earth, an inspiration, and a guiding light. Thank you for sharing.

(Great program on TV by the way.)

Douglas, another job well done (and you say you have difficulties with blogging. Pshaw!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*
> 
> This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
> I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say:
> ...


Fine work Douglas and Debbie. Dusty deserves all the credit we can give him. It is a wonderful place and an inspiration to all.
Tom


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*
> 
> This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
> I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say:
> ...


Excellent tour!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*
> 
> This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
> I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say:
> ...


This blog mesmerized me. With one hand, the willingness to take on someone who needed the work when he was off bus driving (part time), to help an old lady, then the stained glass. 
That was work enough for five people.
I truly do not know how he was able to do it and my hat is off to him!

Maybe he really had Calvin's transmogrifier. (You have to know Calvin and Hobbs to understand that)


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*
> 
> This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
> I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say:
> ...


Great stuff as usual. I've shown Dusty's place to my daughter and son-in-law. They are in the process of fixing up an old crack house of their own. It was scary helping them clean the place out. Here is this cute little house in an otherwise nice neighborhood that had the local swat team raid it. We found needles when we were disinfecting the place…..yuck! They've already transformed the place and the neighbors love them for it. I'm helping them put down all new hardwood floors in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*
> 
> This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
> I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say:
> ...


Thanks Dusty, Douglas and Debbie. Great tour.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*
> 
> This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
> I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say:
> ...


Thanks for pointing out that this blog was Triple D-lightful Karson. Dusty, Douglas and Debbie sounds like some fifties family (My sis is named Debbie, too).


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*
> 
> This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
> I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say:
> ...


Rick's helping renovate his boss' new house. They found over 50 needles shoved into the heating ducts in one of the rooms. They had to call in a special service to check and clean the entire house vents etc.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Special: With Dusty down at "This Old Crack House."*
> 
> This week is an homage to *Dusty* and his venerable blog "This Old Crack House." I actually heard of it before I was aware of the existence of Lumberjocks. The name slays me every time, but aside from the subtle Norm reference, this house was exactly what the name implies. A blight on the neighborhood and an eyesore.
> I asked Dusty if he could give me a paragraph to describe his motivation behind the project and the blog, and here is what he had to say:
> ...


The wide spread extent of this problem is what is so sad. I know quite a few people who have lost family members.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*

It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.


Gary is a fairly new member who invited us to tour his great home workshop. We are just a bit like vampires of lore, we need to be invited in before we can tour.

This tip of the hat to Gizmodyne, WayneC, Bob Babcock, Bob2, Thos Angle et. al. *John's Lumberjocks Comics* are great. Better close the door before you visit or your spouse will wonder what in the Sam Hill you are doing. Trust me on this.

Man if I had a nickel for every hour I spent fiddling around in my Dad's shop under the floor joists, I'd be at Woodcraft this second. So this cozy little shop feels right at home.



Gary gets great points for organization, attention to efficient dust collection, *a covered air-tight waste bucket* and a very nice epoxy-coated floor.

Thanks for the invitation to visit Gary. We will have our eyes out for your next project. We hope your enjoying Lumberjocks as much as the rest of us. Your should post that little Christian Becksvoort style stepstool. I keep meaning to tackle one of those.



Your *certificate* awaits.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


phew.. that was quite the journey, getting to your shop, Gary! 
Thanks for the invite.

I have to say, stepping into your shop made me a little embarrassed-in our shop at home, we have dust and cobwebs hanging from the floor above us. And the floor … well.. ours is not sparkling clean like yours, let's just say that!

I also really liked how you have hung your tools on the wall for easy access. We don't have "walls" ...just some pink insulation. 
You are an inspiration.

Congrats on the well-deserved "pass".


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Great shop.

Although, on these inspections we better not catch Deb trying to smuggle any wood across the boarder into Canada…...


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Which direction is that wood smuggling concern?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Into Canada….. There is some valuable Osage Orange in that part of the country….


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Gary;

A nicely organized shop. Very clean so big points there.

Good job!

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Should have pick up some while in Kansas. 75% of the fence posts in the rural areas are Osage Orange (Hedgeapple). More evidence of my misspent youth, I could have been an Osage Orange lumber tycoon.

*Song time!* (to the tune of Frank Zappa's _*Montana*)

Movin' back to Kansas soon,
Gonna be an Osage Orange tycoon.
Grow it up,
Choppin' it down
puttin' it in a little box 
I can ship to Hamilton (Ontario)…


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Lee - too clean I'd say - no woodworking being don here. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


ha I'm growing my OWN osage orange!! Not sure the person on the lawn mower appreciates it.. but I like it!!!  
And when i'm 90 I can cut it down, dry it 'til I'm 95 and then build something with it…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Wait till the thorns come in. Rick's gonna love it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Another great tour. Thanks Guys and gals.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Kudos, It's still somewhat clean right now. I'll post a photo of the just 
completed Extreme Cape Cod Birdhouse soon. I'm sure I have a photo or 2 with the place a mess.


Gary


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


oh it has thorns!!!! those babies are HUGE!!

Gary.. what a beautiful pix.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


That's a dandy shop. Too clean and makes me feel bad as I wade through the shavings and sawdust here. "Quando Omni Flunkus Moritati"? Is flunkus a real Latin word? I take that to mean, "We only fail when we die." Is that correct? Sorta reminds me of Gus's Motto on the Hat Creek Cattle Company sign in "Lonesome Dove". I never understood that one either.
Tom


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


It's dog Latin for "When all else fails, play dead." (from the New Red Green show, or so I'm told)
Kind of like "Nil Illegitimo Caborundum", Don't Let the Bastards Grind You Down, which was adopted by "Vinegar Joe" Stilwell, US general in the Pacific Theater of Operations in WWII.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Re Quando Omni Flunkus Moritati

It's posted on the door here" http://www.redgreen.com/": with translation


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Okay, it's beat the bushes time in tour land. I have no prospects lined up for next week's tour.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


no volunteers?? Say it ain't so!!!!

I'm ready and waiting… 









(photo by Douglas, of course)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


*Get on the bus!*
We have a winner for the coming week. But, there are only so many slots open for the 2007 shop tours. If any of you were vaguely considering volunteering to allow us to use your posted shop pictures for the tour now is the time to send a message.

I personally would like to balance out the yin-yang essence of these tours by seeing the shop of one of the growing number of female woodworkers joining on here (I find it encouraging that there seems to be a number of females coming aboard. The nurturant qualities of Lumberjocks versus some of the other boastful/flame-war/chest-thumping forums would seem to make this a more likely occurence, IMHO).


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Great shop Gary.

LOL…sweet ride Deb.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Gary CN"s Man Cave with a side trip to the comics.*
> 
> It's a visit to Gary CN's workshop, another of Deb's northern US neighbors in Michigan.
> 
> ...


isn't it awesome Bob?? !! 
Now if only I knew how to drive a standard!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Wednesday Workshop: Bill's Workshop*

We waited patiently, and here they are. The pictures of Bill's shop have arrived and Debbie was quick to sign on for a trip to sunny California. We visited Bill's shop in Turlock, along the Lumberjock corridor that runs along California Highway 99 (from WayneC's in Sacramento, down to Obi's in Salida and then to Turlock).

And she went right to work.



We both liked the offcut storage by the saw and the anti-fatigue mats at the various workstations. Plus Bill has a great little arsenal of machines. And some nice purpleheart stashed away…

After an inch-by-inch inspection, it was time for a breather, and a nice cup of Licorice tea.



Bill has a website, brookswoodworks.com were he sells an expanding line of pens, gift items and furniture. He started out thinking that he would focus on lathe turned items, but the requests for bigger items turned those thoughts on their heads. Here is one of my favorites, an artist's box with room for canvas storage, a portable easel and room for all the tools of the trade. Love the way the oak and purpleheart play off one another. Nice knobs!



So here we have it. A clean organized small shop, and great projects for sale. Deb says, "Be like Bill -volunteer for a shop tour today. If you've got it, show it off"



Thanks for stepping up Bill. It's a great shop. Go get your certificate. You deserve the recognition.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bill's Workshop*
> 
> We waited patiently, and here they are. The pictures of Bill's shop have arrived and Debbie was quick to sign on for a trip to sunny California. We visited Bill's shop in Turlock, along the Lumberjock corridor that runs along California Highway 99 (from WayneC's in Sacramento, down to Obi's in Salida and then to Turlock).
> 
> ...


Bill, you might just have the cleanest shop I've ever seen. Well done Ms Debbie - I know how tough you can be and Bill has apparently passed the muster.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bill's Workshop*
> 
> We waited patiently, and here they are. The pictures of Bill's shop have arrived and Debbie was quick to sign on for a trip to sunny California. We visited Bill's shop in Turlock, along the Lumberjock corridor that runs along California Highway 99 (from WayneC's in Sacramento, down to Obi's in Salida and then to Turlock).
> 
> ...


yes he did. I knew it was going to be a pass as soon as I stepped through that door - not a spot of sawdust on the floor; no dangling extension cords to be seen. 
And that wood storage by the saw?? !!! Very nice.

Thanks for the invite, Bill. See? Painless!!!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bill's Workshop*
> 
> We waited patiently, and here they are. The pictures of Bill's shop have arrived and Debbie was quick to sign on for a trip to sunny California. We visited Bill's shop in Turlock, along the Lumberjock corridor that runs along California Highway 99 (from WayneC's in Sacramento, down to Obi's in Salida and then to Turlock).
> 
> ...


Great shop, Bill. Another great tour from Ms. Debbie and Douglas. Thanks guys.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bill's Workshop*
> 
> We waited patiently, and here they are. The pictures of Bill's shop have arrived and Debbie was quick to sign on for a trip to sunny California. We visited Bill's shop in Turlock, along the Lumberjock corridor that runs along California Highway 99 (from WayneC's in Sacramento, down to Obi's in Salida and then to Turlock).
> 
> ...


Nice shop, Bill!

Debbie, you're a riot. Where do I sign up for a job like that?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bill's Workshop*
> 
> We waited patiently, and here they are. The pictures of Bill's shop have arrived and Debbie was quick to sign on for a trip to sunny California. We visited Bill's shop in Turlock, along the Lumberjock corridor that runs along California Highway 99 (from WayneC's in Sacramento, down to Obi's in Salida and then to Turlock).
> 
> ...


Great shop bill. Thanks Debbie for the tour. and Doug for the transportation.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bill's Workshop*
> 
> We waited patiently, and here they are. The pictures of Bill's shop have arrived and Debbie was quick to sign on for a trip to sunny California. We visited Bill's shop in Turlock, along the Lumberjock corridor that runs along California Highway 99 (from WayneC's in Sacramento, down to Obi's in Salida and then to Turlock).
> 
> ...


Once again traveling at warp speed, provided by Douglas, Ms. Debbie found a beautiful shop to inspect.

Great shop, Bill!

Neat, clean and organized. The recipe for safe and fun woodworking!

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bill's Workshop*
> 
> We waited patiently, and here they are. The pictures of Bill's shop have arrived and Debbie was quick to sign on for a trip to sunny California. We visited Bill's shop in Turlock, along the Lumberjock corridor that runs along California Highway 99 (from WayneC's in Sacramento, down to Obi's in Salida and then to Turlock).
> 
> ...


Job's taken Charlie.. sorry about your luck hahahaha


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*



Bob2 has described his current shop digs as "A collection of tools at or near electrical outlets." The space is in his business warehouse until he is able to pour concrete for a dedicated home shop. I feel instantly at home in this environment as there is a lot packed into a small space, and it's none too organized. No sense burning brain cells on prettifying and organizing when the thrust to learn and create is where the true fire exists.

As long as you know what pile to look in, well, it's really the same as having labeled drawers and hanging folders in filling cabinets. My Missus doesn't buy this line of thought and Bob was reticent to allow Deb and I to showcase his shop for fear of becoming the second lumberjock to fail the inspection (I am the only current failure. Yet again fulfilling my destiny as poster-child for behaviors one should prudently avoid). However I really needed a volunteer for this week's tour and I arm-twisted Bob into stepping up to fill the void. In deference to his brave and noble self-sacrifice, I managed to work with Debbie to provide Bob a pass on any clutter-based demerits.



Enclosed in the safety of this protective pass, Bob was happy enough and gentlemanly enough to allow our visit for the glory of Lumberjocks and the Maple Leaf standard that flies above his facility. Here is a shot of his dandy lathe station. He gets extra safety credit for having the rainbow colored "Chuck Cuff" on his lathe. It wraps around the chuck to help avoid losing chunks of flesh to the jaws which become virtually invisible when rotating at high speed.
Good show, Bob!



So far we have visited two Canadian turners, and although that number hardly fulfills a necessary sample to support any scientific conclusions, I am a bit surprised that neither of them have a big ole Oneway machine. Any Canuck with a big white wonder that wants to sponsor a visit would be appreciated. Heck, any barely breathing Lumberjock anywhere in the world with any woodworking equipment would be welcome to sponsor a visit.

Next, Debbie prepares to measure the boom length on the excellent blade cover and dust extraction unit on Bob's table saw. More safety points.



Next its a view of Bob's bench and assembly table. I was impressed with the double drill holsters. Two-Gun Bob, the drill-driving machine! Worthy of Deb's contemplation.



Now Bob's current specialty is the design and manufacture of jigs. A current project Bob posted is a slab gauge/resaw jig for the bandsaw. There was this tasty slab of spalted maple that I couldn't pass showing. I know Dorje and CharlieM1958 share my love of spalted lumber. I sense the possibility of a Planer/Panama Jack style cross-border lumber raid brewing.
Everyone should take precautions when working spalted wood though. An effective dust-mask is a must due to the possible inhalation of spores that may become aerosolized when cutting spalt. Very bad and potentially deadly inhalation hazard.



Check out the nifty little green Micro Splitter on his zero clearance throat plate. Yup, even more safety points.

Well, I have rambled on again through another Shop tour, and reached the end of the alloted space. I just want to say *Thank you, Bob2*. You are, sir, a gentleman and a scholar. And a credit to Canadians and woodworkers everywhere. You and your shop are winners.



Your well-earned *certificate* awaits.

Tapadh leibh


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shop Bob. Congratulations on the pass.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, a clutter exclusion certificate… maybe I can volunteer my shop now. Nope… looking at these photos, there's no clutter here. ANy cleaner and we could take photos for Fine Woodworking!... I guess I won't be hanging up my LJ shingle just yet, maybe after Halloween when the Spiders (capital "S") hibernate. Can someone distract Debbie while I drag out the broom, shop vacs, firehose….

Looking forward to seeing the new digs Bob - Perhaps a blog series of the new shop in progress?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job Bob!

I have to make sure Ms Debbie & Douglas don't see my shop with all the clutter from our house re-siding - I would likely get a clutter exclusion certificate as well!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott & David, fear not. You were part of the original group for the Shop Tour field tests and are immune to a failing grade. Not even Kryptonite can harm you. Send me a PM with some still photo links you want to share and it's a go…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the pass Bob#2. And thanks for the tour Douglas and Debbie.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whew! 
That's was a close one!
Lucky I cleaned her up before MsDebbie arrived! <vbg>

Bob


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew. Cool… I'll throw around some more sawdust (like that would even make a difference) and take a few pics


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFL. Throw out some lovely plane curls. It's the *In* thing to do these days!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great inspection all around and I'm glad you threw that spalted board in the mix - just adds to the fun and excitement! Now - Bob may not have the Oneway, but should get another couple points for sticking with the Canadian table saw manufacturer.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the clutter factor (my position as inspector makes me "care" - otherwise, the only thing that puts me in a panic is dangling extension cords!)

Thanks for inviting us Bob. I was nice to head west again. Congrats on the Pass.

Scott: I'm looking forward to visiting during the Hallowe-en season. And as for cobwebs? I'd feel right at home. Our basement shop is FULL of cobwebs. We have a colony of Daddy Longlegs down there, I think!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Bob…..........never seen your shop and love it. Your shops "busy" like mine.

Gotta love that spalted maple

Best Regards


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one for those "Clutter Exclusive" passes. Carleen says that if I don't clean the shop she is going to put it in the "Soil Bank". Great shop, Bob. Glad we got to see it. As usualy, Douglas and Debbie. I got plenty of those pretty little curls of wood and some of leather as well.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one for those "Clutter Exclusive" passes. Carleen says that if I don't clean the shop she is going to put it in the "Soil Bank". Great shop, Bob. Glad we got to see it. As usualy, Douglas and Debbie. I got plenty of those pretty little curls of wood and some of leather as well.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shop isn't cluttered…it's just well-stocked!

By the way, I hear that Ms. Debbie will pass anyone who shows her some sexy legs (er…table legs, that is..I think).


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, Bob!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then mine is well stocked with junk…


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely no obsessiive compulsion about neatness here. I'm not a neat frealk but I'll have to admit I would have a difficult time funcitioning in your shop but obviously you don't. Your end products tell that. Hey it's your shop, to each his own. A close call Doug but you maintain the dubious distinction of LJ inspection class dunce.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honest guys and gals I am really trying not to be a slob but I horde everything and it's difficult to part with stuff. (o.K. I am a slob)
I have tools I haven't used for years, offcuts I rarely can see, jigs that get used once and stored forever, hinges, knobs, screws, latches ,pipes, clamps , 5 or 6 spray guns. 7 routers. 2 band saws, 3 grinders, 3 sanding stations, etc, etc, etc. (not to mention a welding/ brazing station, a tempering station with furnace and oil bath and a mini spray booth.)

Waiting for the new shop leaves me with about 6 drawers and one cabinet.

Dock is right, not many can function in my pad cause you have to know pretty much under which pile you have stuff and how to spread out your current task without banging into the previous one.

*Most of the time it's still s thrill to get in there and make something proving that many woodies are a bit tiched. <g>*

Thanks again for the encouragement.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bob;

We all have our "perfect" vision of "our" shop. If it doesn't live up to someone else's standard, oh well right.

If it's good for you, it's perfect!

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Bob2's shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dunce at the tour of my own making, and all because of that *damned extension cord*. Life ain't fair.
(I'll be willing to bet Nicole cleans Mark's shop, Shh… don't tell any one above a whisper.)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*

This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.

Our first shot in the inspection is this troop review of his hand planes.


Wonderful examples of Stanley, Thomas Lie-Nielsen, Record and Lumberjock Philip Edwards planes, as well as nice plane related items from Craftsman Studio

Wayne has work-related travels to Shanghai and Singapore. One wonders if some wooden bodied pull-planes will be joining the order of battle soon. Wayne's shop is in the family garage, and so must share space with the family's storage. It gets a bit tight at times.



Safety points are awarded for having hearing protection and pushsticks at hand. I'm not sure if Deb noticed the extension cord in this shot. We compared notes after the tour, and both of us complained of having a befuddled feeling while in the shop.



So Wayne, for sharing your information and your passions with fellow Lumberjocks, for helping to promulgate hand tools skills and for having a great shop, congratulations on a successful shop inspection.



Debbie got some practice on her Halloween get-up with the aid of Popeye, Wayne's Blue and Gold Macaw, and LJ the peacock.

Thanks for allowing the visit. Your well-earned (we think) *certificate* awaits.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Thank you and Debbie for the tour. Nice of you to stop by for the visit.

BTW. Wise choice of parrots. Pheobe is a chewer….. She also doubles as a scrub plane.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


What a fantastic shop, briming with all sorts of neat stuff.
More room could be nice but if your like me I can always dig a space out for what I'm working on.

Bob


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Wayne, I forgot to ask. Isn't that blue japanned Jack with the Bedrock style rails a Record? Everyone knows I can get a bit creative with the copy on these write ups, but I do like to get the facts straight eventually…

BTW I'm looking at a nice #5 1/4 on eBay… I'll blame your nefarious Jedi mind tricks if the Missus gets snarky about the expenditure.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the well earned certifiicate. Great collection of planes. Bob is right all kinds of neat stuff.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Man that place looks like a treasure chest of goodies stashed all over the place! Hmmm…..treasure….pirates..I sense a theme developing here.


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the pass Wayne. Did you make the wooden one? I'm just starting to collect planes. I've been enjoying to hunt for old ones.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


OK, Wayne, where's that big truck load of timber??? Good shop, Buddy. Great job, Douglas and Debbie.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Nice, Wayne! We have to setup the *CTS conduit* so I can take a look at some of those planes!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Great visit Wayne. Thanks Douglas and Debbie.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Bob, Thanks. Actually I want to strive for less junk and better organization.

Doug, the plane is a Record T5 Technical Jack plane. I still need to make a side handle for it. Also, how long did it take you to find an extension cord in my shop photos? That one was out and connected to an air compressor. Normally they are stowed in cord reels mounted to the ceiling of the shop.

Charlie, Max, Thanks .

Greg, the wooden plane is a Miter plane made by fellow LumberJock Phil. It is used with the shooting board in the background of the plane photo. Good luck on the plane hunting it is addictive.

Tom, Thanks. There is a large stack of redwood behind the table saw. Set aside for some adarondack chairs and a garden bench that I have not gotten to yet. Other lumber is scattered around the shop.

Will do Tom. I'll be over for the Domino before long. Need to do some M&T work on a couple of tables that are 1/2 finished.

Thanks Karson and thanks again Douglas and Debbie.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Wayne-I'll Help,
Since you want to strive for less junk. I'll take that junky looking Jessem miter gage off your hands! looks like it's in the way of the peacock anyway! Those sure are a nice lot of planes. By the way is that a Mulie or a White tail that's in charge? Sure does have a nice rack on him. Thanks for sharing man.
Regards,
Woodbutcher


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you did not want the router table as well. : ^ )

I'm not sure about the deer. I found him at a garage sale and purchased him for $2 intending to take him home and cut the antlers off to use for making pens. My family saw him and forebid from de-antlering him. He has been hanging on the wall ever since.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


 ((pay no attention to the extension cords))

For the life of me, I can't find a single extension cord around my house…. I've looked everywhere and can't see a single one.. I must be going blind! I know I have one outside by the barbeque… I just can't see it!

The shop inspection went well. I was just plane excited. And I was thrilled that I didn't see any extension cords hanging around there!

Congrats on the pass.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Maybe Wayne put Harry Potter's cloak of invisibility over all the Canadian wood.

Did he use the CTS conduit to transfer the wood from Massachusetts to CA?

There was something holding down that high powered extension cord, lurking behind the saw, keeping it from attacking Debbie.

Nice collection of planes.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne;

Do the birds help with the projects, looked like one of them has a short finger.

Great plane collection!

Lee


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, come by any time.

Sawdust, the wood is still in MA at Bob's shop

LOL, thanks Lee.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: WayneC's shop*
> 
> This week is a continuation of a homage to the Lumberjocks California Highway 99 group (including Bill Brooks, Obi and WayneC). Wayne, as many know who follow his blog series has a passion for rehabilitating older tools with an emphasis on hand planes of all types. And he has awakened the desire in this woodworker (for one) to brush up my hand tool skills, as well as to give new life to tools that are looking for a new home. He also has a fair menagerie including birds, cats and (surprise) dogs. He has been a featured character in Gizmodyne's Lumberjocks comics series.
> 
> ...


Wayne -

Some ow I missed this! That is an awesome looking collection of planes. Congratulations!

David


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*

Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."

Here's a map to identify the location of those of us that were daydreaming about shop class while we were in geography class.



In this shot it's apparent that there is no small measure of wonder being manufactured there. This is a wooden rocking motorcycle made by Stewart for the Christmas gift of his grandson Sam. The detail of this project is astounding. There is even a tiny wooden sparkplug sticking out of the block.

Stewart enjoys box and cabinet work, as well as carving and turning. His work is featured in a Flickr Wooden Box Group. His handle there is Voigtlander, but it was pretty easy to sniff out his identity based on the photos posted on Lumberjocks. I'd venture to say that there are no other exact duplicates of his unique natural-edged lidded box anywhere in the world.

Debbie has occasion to inspect the totally organized hardware storage in Stewart's shop. I was taking notes too.



A shot down the length of Stewart's work area, which is just wide enough to "Swing a cat". PETA, please note that no actual cats were use to measure the shop's circumference. The usual inspection tape measure was sufficient.



After a close look about, it's time to close out this week's tour with a suitable cup of tea.



Thanks for allowing our visit Stewart and for sharing your great projects with Lumberjocks around the world. Be it ever so humble, this a great shop and a definite winner. Stewart your passing *certificate* awaits.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Great shop Stewart! Good work Douglas and Debbie! Your travels are impressive - regular globe trotters.

Stewart - what's the plane on the bench under the #6 Fore plane?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


The trip was wonderful and I really enjoyed touring your shop. 
The organization of hardware was inspirational.

Thank you for letting us come visit - and for the wonderful cuppa' 


Congrats on the Pass


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Neat shop, Stewart and thanks to Douglas and Debbie.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


It's a right manly shop, Stewart! I especially like the high-tech labeling system on your hardware storage,

Debbie, you must be subjected to very close scrutiny when you go through airport security in that outfit.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Stewart, a great shop and great work comes out of it. Thanks for the visit. And Douglas and Debbie thanks for being our guides.

Charles I thought she hitched a ride on Santa's sleigh.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Stewart

Quite an organized workspace. If you can't find it here, you don't have one!

Great space.

Good job Ms. Executive Director, and Mr.Travel Agent Director (Doug, "the bordnerizer").

Lee


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Quite the work place Mr. Stewart, a lot of very beautiful woodwork exits that shop. You should be very proud. Deb and Doug an outstanding job "over there" showing the wonderful digs of a wonderful woodworker. My congrats to both of you. mike


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Nice tour guys! Congrats on the pass, Stewart!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Company Jet fellas, the Company Jet


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


nice shop and nice organization wall… I too am taking notes (and making totes)

I forgot the old-time measuring devices were marked out in vagaries and colloquialisms.

a hairs bredth, a baby step, half a step, spitting distance, the aforementioned "just enough to swing a cat", and a stones throw.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Scott, make me a tote too! I need one for a #5. Say, wait a minute, I'm a woodworker, I could probably make my own (Thanks, cckeele for reminding me)!
I bought one of the Woodcraft knob and tote kits in bright red lacquer some years ago before I had a table saw and the whole arsenal. Time for them to go…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Scott, so just how much room do you need to swing a tabby? (Sorry Deb)


----------



## cckeele (Oct 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


A good run for Santa's Workshop, and they said the Northpole, huh..


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


I'll bet it gets suitably chilly there by the sea. I was shocked to learn that Stewart's shop is north of Amsterdam (Like I said, daydreaming about something other that geography in class).


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


You know, if ya tie their tails together, you can swing two cats at the same time!

Nice shop Stewart! I'd love to visit England sometime just to quaff a couple of yards in an olde pub!


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Ya know what they say…. There's more than one way to swing a cat.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


It's a strange feeling - being so exposed; revealing ones secret places to the world!! I must thank *Douglas* and *Debbie* for their visit and kind comments. I must say it was painless - I hardly knew they'd been.

*CharlieM* - I'm glad you think it's manly.

*Dorje* - I'll get the details of the plane tomorrow.

*Lee* - i do try to be organised but the timber offcuts do take over at times.

*Scottb* - Thanks for the reminder about measurements! Do you have "A good yard" meaning a little bit over an yard? On a different scale, the media use football pitches for area; then for bigger areas: "The size of Wales". Height is in Nelson's Columns or Saint Paul's Cathedral. Bulk can be "A slack handful" Enough already.

Thanks to all for your comments .


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional anglophilic unit conversion data Stewart.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Dorje asked about the plane in the picture & I finally got around to replying. There are no markings on the plane body but the cap iron is marked Alexr. Mathieson of Glasgow. The iron itself says WP Ward Warranted cast steel. I imagine the plane must be a Mathieson but it would be nice if it was marked as such. It's 15.5" long x 2.75" wide and has a nice feel to it.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


Slightly off topic but I thought some may be interested to know that the saying "Not enough room to swing a cat" has nothing to do with tabbies, it refers to the "Cat o' Nine Tails" which was the whip of choice for exposing an antipodean convicts backbone back in the good ol' days. It's also the source of the saying "let the cat out of the bag" because once the whip was unbagged some poor bugger was in for 200 strokes of hell.

We banned the Cat o' Nine Tails from use in public schools back in the mid seventies. 

Great workshop Stewart !


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


=:^•


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour @ the shop of YorkshireStewart*
> 
> Our inspection this week is to a another garage-based shop in Great Britain. We visited YorkshireStewart, whose facilities are "just a half mile or so from the rapidly eroding boulder clay cliffs of the East Yorkshire coast."
> 
> ...


nice piece of history info, Wayne.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*

This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.

He has a great shop with a host of good tools, some new and some handed down from his Father-In-Law. And he has posted the rehabilitation of a 1959 Dewalt Radial Arm Saw, made in the era of indestructible powder coated tool cabinets.

Here is Deb, pointing out a major safety item, the ambient dust filtration system mounted to the ceiling of the shop.



He has a photo in his workshop photos in full gear: dust mask, goggles, muffs and apron. I'll bet he wears them when they are called for rather than letting them hold down nails in the wall (I am guilty of this).



With her usual attention to detail, Deb takes look at Blake's TS, planer, jointer configuration. I look forward to seeing some marquetry down the road. Look over in the corner at the nice scroll saw… There is a hollow chisel mortiser waiting to perform as well. And he has a fold-down incra jig on his router table. That is a great innovation/storage solution I'll have to investigate on my next router table incarnation.



With a parting shot Deb reminds us of the important use of safety equipment in the shop, as well as pointing out the micro-splitter and thin-strip ripping jig on Blake's TS.

The shop is a winner. Thanks for some fresh takes and some great projects Blake. You're a natural for Lumberjocks (as well as a great Boxhound).



Go get that *certificate*


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*
> 
> This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.
> 
> ...


Great looking shop! I'm envious, as usual.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*
> 
> This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.
> 
> ...


Nice shop but really Doug- yer jokin with me now aren't you?

*"Here is Deb, pointing out a major safety item, the ambient dust filtration system mounted to the ceiling of the shop."*
Did you know that these little boxes serve to keep the dust in circulation?

LOL 
Bob


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*
> 
> This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed your visit Deb, come back any time!

When it gets really dusty in my shop, such as after resawing with my bandsaw, I turn the Jet on full blast and go sit outside for a few minutes to enjoy the view. When I come back the air is significantly cleaner. I think the key is keeping the shop clean in the first place, because if there is dust sitting around on all of the surfaces, the Jet will blow it around and into the air.

About once a month I put on the mask, vacuume as much dust as I can off everything, and then crank up the Jet, and blow the rest of the dust off of all the surfaces with compressed air. This gets it up into the air where the Jet can filter it.

This only works by limiting the dust in the first place with at-the-machine dust collection.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*
> 
> This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.
> 
> ...


Great show Blake.

Thanks Debbie and Douglas.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*
> 
> This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.
> 
> ...


Very nice shop Blake, are those Redwood trees outside the window, are you in Santa Cruz city or in the mountains? I haven't been around the redwoods and ferns for along time.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*
> 
> This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.
> 
> ...


Never know what Douglas and Debbie will turn up -

you done well Blake!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*
> 
> This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.
> 
> ...


It was a great tour and an easy inspection. 
I'm sorry that I didn't have time for a mini-lesson on that scroll saw.

(Thanks for not turning that Jet on while I was in the room  )

Congrats on the pass


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*
> 
> This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.
> 
> ...


Way to go,Blake!! Great job Douglas and Debbie. Dynamite comes in small packages.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*
> 
> This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.
> 
> ...


I must've been asleep and missed this altogether! Eventually though I do catch up. Nice shop Blake!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Wednesday Workshop: Blake's Workshop*
> 
> This week's visit is to Blake's shop in Santa Cruz, CA. Blake is a part-time firefighter and student, who eventually wants to fight fire full-time. He has been a member for only twenty days, but burst on the LJ scene with his claw box challenge, and has been active in posting boxes, jigs and blog topics since signing on.
> 
> ...


Great shop Blake. Thanks for opening it up for inspection.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*

This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.

Here Deb takes note of the ceiling mounted air hose, a nice decluttering touch. 
There is also wall mounted compressed air.



The structure in the upper foreground is a lumber loft. You can guess Ron is no stranger to that big ole ladder, either on the job or in the shop. The shop has a 16 ft. ceiling.

Here Deb takes the measure of the assembly bench and planing station as well as the lunchbox planer.



There are few other stationary tools as well… this shop is loaded for bear.

After inspecting every inch of the 20×30 floor space it was time for the traditional "Tea and Tally" part of the tour, complete with shop tunes and a sink to wash up the traveling tea set afterward.



On the way out we took a gander at the path into the shop and noticed the tiller. Let's see…RAH is a woodworker, a home roofing contractor and has gardening interests.



A triple threat in the burgeoning Sojka InterNetwork of fine sites. Your shop's a winner Ron. Let's pencil in a tour of the garden at gardentenders.com.

You passed certificate is here


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Great shop. I like the high ceiling. Not a speck of dust?.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


all that space-I just wanted to yodel to see if I could hear an echo.

it was a pleasure indeed. 
(thank goodness I didn't have to climb that ladder to inspect the loft.) Phew.

congrats on the pass


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Good job Douglas and Debbie. Nice shop Ron.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


I want it! Great hide out!

Bob


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Nice shop!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Thanks Debbie, Douglas and Ron. A great shop.

Reminds me of home.

Karson


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Ooooo, now *THAT's* a Fortress of Solitude! Nice!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Not a speck of Kryptonite there either, Tom.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Lots of elbow room in that shop! Nice…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Man, that is what I call a *shop*!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Nice space! Time to get some big power tools to fill up the shop!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Yeah he has room for a coupla Felders, a few Lagunas and a giant custom bowl lathe. 
tools, tools, tools tools, tools, tools tools, tools, tools tools, tools, tools


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Nice space.

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


My list of willing tour hosts is down to one - just enough for the coming week's Thanksgiving day posting. Now is a good time to step up and volunteer for the month of December. 2007 is drawing to a close, so only 4 more opportunities exist for the tour.

I have yet to decide what (if any) format will take place in the year to come. This would be a good time to for some of you Midwestern Lumberjocks to send me your invitation for Deb and I to virtually visit your shop!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thursday Tour RAH's Workshop*
> 
> This week's tour is in Delhi, CA, just down Hwy 99 from WayneC and Bill Brooks. Lot of Californians on this tour. Could it have anything to do with the advancing winter in Canada (and Nebraska for that matter)? I expect more Midwesterners to step and volunteer for a tour!
> Ron is a roofing contractor who has annexed a 20×30 foot area of his 40×60 metal building for a wood shop. The rest of his building is reserved for his business as a roofing contractor.
> ...


Thanks for opening up the barn door for us, Ron! Great shop.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Thanksgiving Thursday Tour with Dataman*

This week's tour is at the Colorado shop of Ray "Dataman" Merrell.
The home and shop are dome shaped, which makes for interesting storage, lighting and insulation considerations. Ray is very inventive, with most of his tools and assembly tables built on mobile bases for optimum configurations for the job at hand.

Here Deb takes a read on the great lighting provided by the windows and a skylight in the 14 foot ceiling.



We both liked the under-saw storage unit, based on the use of restaurant bus-trays. There is in-floor dust collection tubing and a novel blast gate configuration of Ray's construction.

In the next photo Deb adds points to Ray's tally for having fire extinguishers handy. The shelving unit is filled with hand tools, and the shelfs are labeled for ease of use.



Deb looks over the nice DeWalt lunchbox planer, sharpening station and Performax drum sander.



Ray has a plethora of unique ideas for efficient tool and lumber storage (and a sweet stash of Cherry lumber) in the "garage" next to the shop. He has a great video with a tour of the shop here.

All-in-all it's a very unique shop, and it's obvious Ray has put a great deal of thought into it's layout. It's a winner!



Thanks for the invitation, Dataman. Your shop certificate awaits.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thanksgiving Thursday Tour with Dataman*
> 
> This week's tour is at the Colorado shop of Ray "Dataman" Merrell.
> The home and shop are dome shaped, which makes for interesting storage, lighting and insulation considerations. Ray is very inventive, with most of his tools and assembly tables built on mobile bases for optimum configurations for the job at hand.
> ...


Wasn't this shop featured in one of the woodworking magazines recently?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thanksgiving Thursday Tour with Dataman*
> 
> This week's tour is at the Colorado shop of Ray "Dataman" Merrell.
> The home and shop are dome shaped, which makes for interesting storage, lighting and insulation considerations. Ray is very inventive, with most of his tools and assembly tables built on mobile bases for optimum configurations for the job at hand.
> ...


a winner indeed. 
The building itself is fascinating and then add all of his storage "tricks" .. and the lighting!! I love the sunlight

I really enjoyed the tour. Congrats on the pass


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thanksgiving Thursday Tour with Dataman*
> 
> This week's tour is at the Colorado shop of Ray "Dataman" Merrell.
> The home and shop are dome shaped, which makes for interesting storage, lighting and insulation considerations. Ray is very inventive, with most of his tools and assembly tables built on mobile bases for optimum configurations for the job at hand.
> ...


Cool shop! I like the unique shape..is it pre formed concrete? Some sort of adobe?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thanksgiving Thursday Tour with Dataman*
> 
> This week's tour is at the Colorado shop of Ray "Dataman" Merrell.
> The home and shop are dome shaped, which makes for interesting storage, lighting and insulation considerations. Ray is very inventive, with most of his tools and assembly tables built on mobile bases for optimum configurations for the job at hand.
> ...


Way cool shop!

where are the square corners?

Lee


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thanksgiving Thursday Tour with Dataman*
> 
> This week's tour is at the Colorado shop of Ray "Dataman" Merrell.
> The home and shop are dome shaped, which makes for interesting storage, lighting and insulation considerations. Ray is very inventive, with most of his tools and assembly tables built on mobile bases for optimum configurations for the job at hand.
> ...


Nice shop Ray!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Thanksgiving Thursday Tour with Dataman*
> 
> This week's tour is at the Colorado shop of Ray "Dataman" Merrell.
> The home and shop are dome shaped, which makes for interesting storage, lighting and insulation considerations. Ray is very inventive, with most of his tools and assembly tables built on mobile bases for optimum configurations for the job at hand.
> ...


You are obviously one serious woodworker Ray.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thanksgiving Thursday Tour with Dataman*
> 
> This week's tour is at the Colorado shop of Ray "Dataman" Merrell.
> The home and shop are dome shaped, which makes for interesting storage, lighting and insulation considerations. Ray is very inventive, with most of his tools and assembly tables built on mobile bases for optimum configurations for the job at hand.
> ...


Unique setup Ray. A very nice shop.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thanksgiving Thursday Tour with Dataman*
> 
> This week's tour is at the Colorado shop of Ray "Dataman" Merrell.
> The home and shop are dome shaped, which makes for interesting storage, lighting and insulation considerations. Ray is very inventive, with most of his tools and assembly tables built on mobile bases for optimum configurations for the job at hand.
> ...


great shop - and nothing can get lost in the corner!


----------



## dataman (Sep 15, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Thanksgiving Thursday Tour with Dataman*
> 
> This week's tour is at the Colorado shop of Ray "Dataman" Merrell.
> The home and shop are dome shaped, which makes for interesting storage, lighting and insulation considerations. Ray is very inventive, with most of his tools and assembly tables built on mobile bases for optimum configurations for the job at hand.
> ...


JP - Yes my shop was featured in the American Woodworking #132 November 2007.
They featured my workshop on page 80 as well as my blast gate invention on page 53.

David - The structure is thin shell concrete covered with a foam insulation so it has an R value equivalent to an R65 or better and it goes from below grade covering the entire structure without a break. Being a curved dome shape it is one of the strongest structures available. Interestingly we built it all from the inside.
They resist hurricanes, tornados and even earth quakes. Add Fire and termite proof and it's pretty indestructible! Even bullets can't penetrate it. If anyone is interested they can pursue our web site on how we build it etc at www.mountainviewdome.com


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*

Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.



JP has a tightly organized two-car garage shop, that rarely has the opportunity to house a vehicle. Here Ms. Deb has the opportunity to take some measurements of the drill press table and tool storage.

There are no shortage of saws in this small shop. Nice compound sliding miter here… as well as a scroll saw and a radial arm saw.



Add on a venerable Delta TS, and as you can see there are a plethora of projects nearly ready to post on Lumberjocks.



I forgot to get all the data on that window unit. Looks like just the ticket to keep the shop comfortable.

JP is a jig and fixture person, with a nice cut-off sled and miter fixtures ready to safely ease through the cuts.



Thanks for the invite JPW1995. Go get that shop inspection certificate!


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Nice shop, glad you passed the inspection!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


and it was nice to get out of the snow for a while.

ah yes..the scroll saw and the mitre saw.. my two favourite tools!!! 
Congrats on the pass.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Being a former OSHA coordinator I really appreciate the call to safety here at LJ thanks for that.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


I echo your comments, Sandhill. And I see many other LJs ringing the tocsin, reminding each other that safety is paramount. 
Be your woodshop experience a hobby or a professional one, *engage your brain before walking into the shop*. 
1). Understand how your tool works and use the provided safety features.
2). Dress for success (eye, and ear protection, secure loose clothing, jewelry, long hair etc). 
3.) Think it through before throwing the switch.
4.) Take breaks and never work with power tools when fatigued, upset, on medication or alcohol. Mental clarity is
a first defense against an accident.
5.) Have appropriate first aid items and the means to summon aid if needed available before beginning the project.
6.) If you're not sure how to proceed safely, ask around here before trying something you are unfamiliar with.

Respect your tools. If it was made to cut lumber, it will do a dandy job on meat and bone as well…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Great continuation of the tours. Thanks Debbie and Douglas.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Another nice thing about a Ms. DebbieP inspection. No coming back repeatedly with newly noticed infractions.
She's a pro.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Good point, Douglas! Calgirl shoul've called Debbie first! Thanks for the passing grade, Ms. Debbie. I hope you enjoyed your time in the bluegrass.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


haha yes! I do it right the first time 
And .. I've only had one fail. Very impressive, LumberJocks.. very impressive.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...



moar funny pictures

<:^(
all in the interest of comedy…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Great shop JPW. What a waste of space just for a car when you can always use the space for a workshop. Anyway thats what you can do in the warmer parts of the world Well done Miss Debbie & Douglas.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Some of the biggest areas where we see accidents are caused by poor lighting, fatigue and repetitive tasks. Where ever possible use red and or yellow paint on tools that rotate. Never, ever remove guards from machinery. For smokers go outside of your shop, don't smoke in bed and no sleeping in the ash tray *little attempt at humor* be safe.


----------



## Ageingwood (Dec 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Nice shop ! If I could add half that size to mine ! I see that you save a bit of scrap too. 
Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


It's always nice to see how people make use of the space they have for their obsessions.

(and what kind of coffee they drink)!

Nice work space;

Lee


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


I would think that 2010 would be a good year to re-establish the shop tours. You and MsDebbieP up to it?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Fun post debbie


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Wayne, I think Debbie has something brewing on her own. I seem to spend all my time screwing projects up when 90% done, or agonizing about them. 
Need. To. Unblock. Ugh.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need a little humor to loosen up. I'm sure you will work through it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Radish said:


> *12-17-07 Tour and inspection of JPW 1995's Shop*
> 
> Most of the pre-Christmas furor to engineer wood gifts is over for me and it's time to post a tour I promised weeks ago to JPW1995. It's time for a tour to the south, now that the ravages of winter have set in with a vengeance, although JP's shop is far enough north that there is a chill even there. Of course Deb is ready for inclement weather with the beaver hat and mackinaw. But the coffee is on, and when the container is done, I'm sure JP will find good use for it.
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------

